# John Owen on God’s particular love and grace for the elect



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 28, 2020)

Love and grace have the same influence into the counsels of God, as wisdom and goodness have. And, in the Scripture notion of these things, they superadd unto goodness this consideration — that their object is sinners, and those that are unworthy. God doth universally communicate of his goodness unto all his creatures, though there be an especial exercise of it towards them that believe.

But as unto his love and grace, as they are peculiar unto his elect — the church chosen in Christ before the foundation of the world — so they respect them primarily in a lost, undone condition by sin. “God commendeth his love toward us, in that, while we were yet sinners, Christ died for us:” Rom. v. 8. ...

For more, see John Owen on God’s particular love and grace for the elect.


----------

